# is everything from 129 on 61.5?



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

I tried switching to my old 61.5 while they fix 129, but it doesn't seem to pick up anything. Originally I needed 129 for FSN detroit, but I thought even that moved over. Now I don't get ESPN2, or anything but the base showtime, so I think 61.5 isn't getting much.

Any ideas? I'll probably just switch back to 129 when they fix it. That is a weak on the ground install that has always been trouble though. My 61.5 is more solid. 

I missed Verlander last night!


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

No 61.5 is not a mirror image of 129 anymore. Roughly half of the HD stuff has been moved over to 72.7, so to get HD from EA you really need both sats now.


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

Got it, so 129 is still the way to go. I should post my install of that dish. The roof catches the trees, but going to the very back of the yard (like 100 feet back or so) gets me a better angle over the house. Chris


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

Here are some shots of that install. The Dish installer said it wasn't possible. I like solving impossible problems! It tracks over the top of the highest tree in the picture. The view of from just above the dish.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You might need to be concerned about the branches hanging DOWN closer in....

I'd check it again when there is snow on them.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Then he could use the squirrel hose .


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

chriscpmtmp said:


> Here are some shots of that install. The Dish installer said it wasn't possible. I like solving impossible problems! It tracks over the top of the highest tree in the picture. The view of from just above the dish.


Love the camo.

I live in NW Pa.

I know about serious snowfall.

What is your plan for that?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

satcrazy said:


> Love the camo.
> 
> I live in NW Pa.
> 
> ...


[You don't need to quote his pictures - we can see those perfectly in OP post]

After snowfall, he will re-paint the dish to white color. No worry.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

seriously,

I like the camo. Much better than ugly grey.

I've seen some very creative artwork on sat dishes, I give credit where it is due.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Any chance to edit your own post ? satcrazy ?


----------

